# RAM [FAQ]

## cata1986

raga è normale che dopo avver aggiunto 512Mb di ram (sono passato da 256 a 768) la mia gentoo box si è appropriata di tutti i 768Mb e li usa sempre ossia mi dice che è sempre piena la ram mentre lo swap nn è mai utilizzato, prima mi utilizzava tutti i 256 e non utilizzava lo swap...

dite che è normale???

----------

## randomaze

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> raga è normale che dopo avver aggiunto 512Mb di ram (sono passato da 256 a 768) la mia gentoo box si è appropriata di tutti i 768Mb e li usa sempre ossia mi dice che è sempre piena la ram mentre lo swap nn è mai utilizzato, prima mi utilizzava tutti i 256 e non utilizzava lo swap...
> 
> dite che è normale???

 

Si, é normale.

Come dice kaosone qua: "La RAM é come il maiale. Non si butta via niente".

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si tanto ci pensa il SO a eliminare pagine di ram inutilizzate quando ne ha bisogno.

----------

## MyZelF

Oltre che nel post citato da randomaze, se ne parlava anche qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=136230

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=145508

(per la fortunata serie il "quick search" è il tuo migliore amico  :Wink: )

----------

## hardskinone

Si e' normale. Linux non butta via nulla.

----------

## Bengio

Nel file fstab dovresti avere una riga tipo:

	none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

che crea un disco virtuale in memoria che non intralcia in ogni caso gli altri software, nel senso che viene rilasciata 

la quantita' di memoria necessaria quando richiesto, e tutto dinamicamente. Quindi non preoccuparti, e' normale.

Altro motivo e' che linux usa la memoria come cache, e finche' c'e' memoria non usera' la cache sul disco.

Io per capire quanta memoria sto utilizzando, uso ksensors che ti fornisce il valore +o- esatto. 

Se usi free, otterrai il valore della memoria occupata, quindi comprensiva di disco virtuale.

Se non sbaglio, la riga in fstab di cui sopra, serve al sistema (almeno cosi' ho tradotto dall'fstab originale).

Potresti provare a smontare temporaneamente /dev/shm e vedere cosa succede.

Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto.  :Surprised: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Segnalo questo topic molto interessante.

----------

## bld

ourka!  :Smile: 

Quante cose trovi nei nostri forum! infatti il howto che ha postato l'amico cccp e' proprio illuminante  :Smile: 

----------

